# WinBorg XP?



## Danda

What is WinBorg XP? A few of my Techno friends have it on their computer and they are saying its a 'Free Operating System' and Its not Illegal. What is everyone's thoughts on Winborg XP?

I looked at it on my friends computer and it looks awesome. Just wondering your thoughts on this people. Thanks all!

-Danda


----------



## bomberboysk

Its a cracked version of XP pro.....


----------



## raoul_1101

I don't believe it's legal. From what I've heard, it's a hacked/edited Windows XP (which is not legal).


----------



## raoul_1101

bomberboysk said:


> Its a cracked version of XP pro.....



Damn it, you beat me!


----------



## bomberboysk

raoul_1101 said:


> Damn it, you beat me!



Yup


----------



## Droogie

3..2..1..locked!!


----------



## Danda

Oh, so its illegal then?


----------



## bomberboysk

Danda said:


> Oh, so its illegal then?



Yes... using any windows operating system without buying or having a license for it(eg- windows 7 free license keys are legal) is illegal.


----------

